# Level 2 advanced exemption test



## Sparky117 (Dec 4, 2020)

Hello,

I’m a 309a apprentice with my level 1 and I’ve been an apprentice since 2017. I did my level 1 last year and I never received an off for level 2 and I assume it’s because of the pandemic. With my experience and I previously I did electrical engineering tech in college I want do the exemption tests for my next two levels. I wanted to know if anyone has any experience with the level 2 exemption test or what they focused on in level 2 in school. I know it’s mostly to do with the commercial sector but I’m not sure what level of math I need brush up on such as AC circuits, transformers delta/Y, motors, etc. Any advice or pointers would be really helpful!


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

....


----------

